
How China Took Center Stage in Bitcoin’s Civil War - methehack
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/business/dealbook/bitcoin-china.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=6&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F07%2F03%2Fbusiness%2Fdealbook%2Fbitcoin-china.html&eventName=Watching-article-click&_r=0
======
wyldfire
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12007376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12007376)

